# Has Animal Crossing ever made you really emotional?



## Mayor Nook (Aug 6, 2013)

What were some good or bad times you've had in an Animal Crossing game?


----------



## Azzurro (Aug 7, 2013)

yes. in acpg, when Nate moved away i cried. but i was like, 7. so. come at me. ;3;


----------



## Isabella (Aug 7, 2013)

Recently I decided to play my old game of Wild World and I got this nostalgia/sad feeling because I remembered all the good times I had on this game and how it's completely abandoned and I just felt really bad ;_; the music was all sad too because it was night time


----------



## Doubleuman (Aug 10, 2013)

When all my hybrids and jacob's ladders got stolen... ugh.


----------



## lozdgr8 (Aug 10, 2013)

al d frigin tim ?


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Aug 10, 2013)

Similar to a post above, I recently played on Wild World. It was so heartbreaking to see weeds and weeds and weeds. And a raffelsia. I felt so bad for leaving it..


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 10, 2013)

The music makes me really emotional. It sounds so deep sometimes.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Aug 26, 2013)

> The music makes me really emotional. It sounds so deep sometimes.



I agree specially for new leaf 

ok this might sound crazy but... 

the music at the station in new leaf makes me very confused 
 I feel nostalgia and melancholy
 and for some reason i feel that I'm waiting for the milkyway train ( perhaps who read the original story or watched spirited away know what I mean) not the standard animal crossing train 
I'm happy but also unconfortable it's weird 

talking about other aspects...

 in wild world I burst almost into tears when Caroline gave me the cake for my birthday 
that year was a bad day in real life, so I was really happy to see that someone had a good word for me even if just a pixel being

sadly in the original animal crossing don't remember nothing of special


----------



## rubyy (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes.


Losing villagers.


No Just no</3

I shall cry now in peace. bye.


----------



## Lassy (Sep 6, 2013)

When I loose a precious villager, my throat is quite dry and some tears are flowing a bit ><
I get very sad, especially for P?can as she was my first villager and my first best friend in the game


----------



## Jaymes Keller (Sep 6, 2013)

Well, this might sound odd, but just today, I found the Reset Centre's manhole open. I got really angry at Resetti for leaving it open in the middle of the path. I gave him a mouthful, I can say that for certain!

..Don't judge me, I have the same problem in real life too. Trip hazards annoy me. I'm odd...


----------



## Dandie (Sep 6, 2013)

When I think about my Wild World town.
It was on an SD card, where you could chose different games to play. I played it for a while, but it stopped working.

I still remember my villagers. If they are still in my town. D':


----------



## Sazie (Sep 6, 2013)

I think the first time I felt like crying was when Biskit moved away, leaving a picture of himself in my mail box.
Just so I won't ever forget him, I think that was on wild world. That was along while back. ;_;


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes! From Whitney moving on both my WW and CF towns within weeks of each other and having to reset my WW town due to my previous addition of glitches to it (I had unfortunately saved them on there when I was younger. ), I'd say there has definitely been some emotional times. Thankfully, I think New Leaf is definitely covering all of that up, including the fact of having Whitney again! I was so lucky to have the town layout I wanted AND having her be part of my original five villagers!


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 7, 2013)

I cried when Joey moved out in WW, he was my best friend of all time in that game, and when he went I was heartbroken D: .. I was a lot younger then, but still


----------



## naomcara (Sep 15, 2013)

I get sad when my favourite villagers want to change their cool catchphrases that I gave them


----------



## Lauren (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah in CF. I had peanut for 3 years... She moved out when i went on holiday. Cried like a baby.


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 15, 2013)

Well there was one time when I was really into playing Wild World and Apollo was in my town. I loved talking to him and stuff and I always sent him presents and other things. He became my favorite villager. Then December came. My birthday was coming up, and I got sick. I can't really remember when it happened but when I came back from being too sick to play, Apollo had moved. I was really sad.

APOLLO WHYYYYYYYY.

This is why he's not allowed to move out of Moonvale.


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 15, 2013)

when Zell moved i got really emotional. he's liek mah most favorite villager evar and when he just decided to move suddenly without telling me it made me so upset and i looked like an idiot tearing up over a collage of pixels


----------



## Carol_tama (Sep 18, 2013)

It makes me emotional all the time, I guess. I feel attached to my villagers and I get sad whenever someone leaves and very, very, very happy when a dreamie moves in. I talk to them a lot and treat them like they were kinda real. I know they're not, but it is just my little world where I am whoever I want to be and have a great company, whereas in real life it is quite hard to make friends for me. I just got screwed too many times...
So, yeah, it makes me emotional, lol.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Sep 20, 2013)

Losing villagers due to TTing. It sucks...


----------



## StarMayor (Sep 20, 2013)

The other day, Zucker sent me a letter that said he had a nightmare that I disappeared from their town and it was pretty much begging me to never do that and that Steren needed me. I didn't cry or anything, but it was just this moment where I was sitting there just like 'Awwww...' I mean, I know they're just pixels on a screen with AI telling them to write things, but it's hard not to find that heartwarming.

Another heartwarming moment for me came today, it made feel all sentimental as well. Once again, I know it's the AI making him say it, but Kicks in Brewster's, commenting on how 'Public Works Projects' sounded quite harsh and official. But he then said about how the best types of things made people smile, and then he thanked me for building the cafe, and so did Brewster.


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

I myself don't cry over AC (though I love some of the letters villagers send), but this made me cry.

http://mr-nice-watch.tumblr.com/post/19198771025

There is a swear word on the page (not the gif itself), so if that irks you a lot don't watch it.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 21, 2013)

I cried so hard when I lost Truffles.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes, when my sister deleted the save data for AC for GCN. I cried a lot!


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 21, 2013)

Not really, to be honest. I just love Shep and I would cry if he moved away again.


----------



## FTToasty (Sep 26, 2013)

In Wild World, Margie moved away and I cried in real life.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Sep 26, 2013)

I cried when I got a new GameCube and played gc again seeing that Olivia,Eunice,pate,Wolfgang,joey,and sweet best of all Bea. I was crying like a baby to see the only one to leave through out 1 whole year was olive. 

I cried when my WW town got bricked and seeded.

I cried when Butch moved out in CF. He had been in my town for 1 1/2 years and was really attached to him.

I cried a few days ago when apple moved out. I've had her since a week after NA game release.

But I cried the most on the GC scenario.

Off topic but a game that makes me cry is when an animal dies in Harvest Moon ANB. The music makes me bawl my eyes out!!


----------



## beffa (Sep 26, 2013)

I cried when I let Colton moved. Instantly regret it when I got his picture. I'm so happy Ines lets me visit him but I always get emotional seeing him. I also cried when Zell moved because it was an accident and I had no intention, EVER, of letting him move. I felt depressed for days man.

It's also made me cry of happiness sometimes, like when Merry finally moved in after I won her from a cycling thread. I literally cried I was so happy to finally get her, because ever since I saw her in the city in City Folk I wanted her and when I finally did, I was so damn happy.


----------



## Chocolate Rose (Sep 29, 2013)

One of my favorite memories is when Ace came to my house and gave me the Donkey Kong NES game for my birthday on the Gamecube Animal Crossing.  Every time i get on the Gamecube AC I feel very nostalgic...I just start to remember all the fun times I had on the game when I was little.

Another memory I have was when I realized my character was a guy instead of a girl.  XD  When i first started playing AC, I couldn't read.  I just liked running around digging holes and buying things lol.  So when I was at the scene on the train with Rover at the beginning of the game, I accidentally told him I was a guy.  It wasn't until several years later when I started a new town that I realized I'd been playing as a guy for several years.  XD  I thought that was really funny.


----------



## ShiraCheshire (Sep 29, 2013)

When I first moved in, and all the villagers were telling me how important and wonderful I was as their brand new mayor.
I have never felt so loved in a video game, not even close. I'm not sure I've ever even felt that loved in real life. 
I changed Tangy's greeting to "I love you", Zell's to "I missed you" and many animals call me by the nickname "Friend"
I get a little feeling of happiness every single time they use those.


----------



## cherbert11 (Sep 30, 2013)

Blues said:


> I myself don't cry over AC (though I love some of the letters villagers send), but this made me cry.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a swear word on the page (not the gif itself), so if that irks you a lot don't watch it.



This GIF is literally my life and deserves attention. I started playing GC AC around the time it came out. My mother rented it from Blockbuster for me because my family wouldn't be home for my birthday. She had too many doctor's appointments. I purchased the game a few months after she rented it. I played and played and PLAYED that game. She started to realize how much I loved it and gave it a try. She has played practically every day since, all the versions, with due dilligence.

Over the years, she's gone through various stages of cancer and illness. She still is sick today. While I'm off at college, she gets rather lonely and empty-nest like. For Mother's Day this year, my father and I decided to go in together to get her the Special Edition 3DS XL. We threw an AC party and cosplayed the day it came out and all played together. To this day, while I'm in class, I leave my gate open for her to bring me "care packages" she can afford-- hundreds of thousands of bells to reward me for doing well in class and to help me keep playing even though I am busy. Right now, we are SO close to finishing her sets through the internet, and she is THRILLED.

Animal Crossing... I just cannot explain...


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 30, 2013)

It brings back memories of my best friends in primary school because me, him, my BFF <3 and her brothers and my sister used to play every weekend.We even had an ACWW christmas party on the 20th of November XD. It's been 3 years since we last played because we went to different secondary schools and my friend moved to Canada, but I'll seriously never forget those as the happiest days of my life. I remember one time when it snows in real life we sat on the trampoline, all six of us and just played for so long in the freezing cold,  it was the best time of my life.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 30, 2013)

When*I*lost*Shep*in*a*TT*accident.*I'm*so*happy*because*I*got*him*back.


----------



## mayormisa (Oct 5, 2013)

Whenever I feel sad and I play, it cheers me up so much. This game is almost like therapy to me.  ┰ω┰


----------



## Byebi (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't think I've ever cried or had that big a connection to ac as other people here
but i do feel like my villagers are in a way kind of like my online friends
the letters they send me melt my heart and i just-- hnnngggg


----------



## Lepidoptera (Oct 10, 2013)

When Bob moved away in WW. I was pretty bummed and stopped playing for a while, I got him back later.

Yesterday one of my favorite Villagers was in positive messages mode. O'Hare asked me to dig up his time capsule which said:

Always stay excellent. Don't settle for anything less, ok? And someone thinks your style is weird? Be yourself twice as much

I got out of it: Don't settle for things as they are. Be yourself.


Later that night I caught Bob and O'Hare talking about fashion. Bob wasn't sure his stomach would be happy with tight clothes . O'Hare told him to be confident and it would work. He then told Bob the most important thing was to love yourself.

I have anxiety/trust issues/low self- esteem so these really kinda hit home. Made me to think positively yesterday.


I don't think I've ever cried over animal crossing though. I may or may not have cried at my animals dying in Harvest Moon. They are like pets  to me, I get attached. I have way to many animals in ANB, and I can't sell any because I know I'll feel bad afterwards.


----------



## TARDIS (Oct 15, 2013)

I have a connection to AC because I have physical issues that cause a lot of chronic pain. On bad pain days, I can't leave my bed. But in AC, I can live a life I don't get to live those days in this world. I get to harvest apples, go deep sea diving, accomplish stuff like a boss.  

Unlike the .gif, I don't have other players to leave letters/gifts to, but it's kind of why I host giveaways. This game has been a comfort to me. And I never know how much of one it is to others. But if I can do something to make them feel special, loved, noticed and appreciated, why not? That's what I want my life to be about. If part of it is composed of pixelated benefactorship? I'm fine with that. 

AC gives me an opportunity to do things for others I wish I could consistently do in life, but sometimes can't.


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes, when Whitney moved away without telling me I was soooo sad


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 15, 2013)

When Bree moved. I called my friend to tell him and I just burst out crying


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 16, 2013)

The only thing that has really made me emotional was going back to play my old file from the GameCube. It was weird walking around and seeing all the things I had done as a kid.

What was emotional was that I felt really grown up. I used to love the game, I would spend hours and hours just playing and never got bored. And now here I am, walking around in my old favorite game, and I'm just as bored as ever.

It makes me sad I can't enjoy such simple things like I used to :\ I don't want to be old!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 16, 2013)

It never made  me cry....


----------



## AliceAndBeanie (Oct 20, 2013)

*gulp* When my Puddles moved I threw my DS across the sofa and cried and crie- *gulp*-cried. But, I was six, cut me some slack.


----------



## Ichigo Senpai (Oct 20, 2013)

I kind of wanted to cry when i got a copy of ACNL for myself and left my brother's town. D:


----------



## Silverpine (Oct 26, 2013)

I remember playing New Leaf at night for the first time. I just remember walking along the beach, listening to the mellow music and the sound of the waves gently lapping at my bare feet. The stars filled me with this peace that was unusual at the time - I was under some severe stress and anxiety, so having this quiet moment was perfect, for lack of a better word.


----------



## lolderp (Oct 26, 2013)

Losing villagers


----------



## reyy (Oct 26, 2013)

I swear.
In Animal Crossing:Wild World, I used to play 24/7. I was around 7 years old.
I had Poncho, Peacan, Brocollo, Rod, Damn i had all my dream villagers.
I had THOUSANDS of Jacob's Ladders scattered around.
My sister had moved onto City Folk, But she started getting busy with homework..
When I went onto WIld:World after like a year. All the villagers wondering where Gabby went. [SHe's my sister.]
It made me realise I have to stick with my sister while I've still got her. c:


----------



## itzafennecfox (Oct 26, 2013)

When Static and Mira moved out. They were my favorites...


----------



## SweetRae (Oct 28, 2013)

I always feel nostalgia when playing, especially when I hear the clock ring at the hour. I've played animal crossing off and on for 5 years now. Whenever I play, I get taken back to 5th grade... Geez, now I feel old! XD


----------



## Ida (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah... Starting with the good ones, When i realiced that the villager moving in rigth infront of me was ? cute frog with the same name as My boyfriend. The first time henry called me his room mate and the Warm feeling when he gave me his picture.

Bad... When i decided that it was time for me to let Maple go and kinda regreted it all the time untill She was adopted and i saw how happy her new mayor was, when i realised that the cute geeky looking Frobert was ? jock, and the exitement when i went to Hound00meds town to pick up Jeremiah.

Those are the Times' when i have thougth OMG this is just ? game! You making it more important Than it is!


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 31, 2013)

When Jambette moved out of my town unexpectedly. 
I actually had tears in my eyes. I don't even know why.
After about 5 minutes I went from almost crying to wanting to throw my 3DS across the room.
I restarted my town shortly after that because she means a lot to me.

If Violet, Bubbles, Rocco, or Jambette moved I would restart again.
I cannot even imagine playing New Leaf without them. 
Even though there are other villagers with the same personality, it would not be the same.


----------



## captainabby (Nov 3, 2013)

The only time I ever got really emotional in AC I was so exhausted from TTing a villager out and then I saw Poncho in my main street and I cried because he was voided when I didn't play for a week. I didn't invite him in but he was such a good little bear and I got really sad for a moment.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 3, 2013)

Same I don't know why but, I feel like crying because coco left my town! She as my fav and I never got her picture!!
WHYYYYY D: D':


----------



## Feraligator (Nov 9, 2013)

I really regret this but I cried over Wii Speak with a friend on Wi-Fi when her mum/mom was there because Walker moved out. They were being really heart warming and sympathetic but looking back at it now, I kinda feel stupid. Animal Crossing can really overgrow on you!


----------



## Ai Priestess (Nov 9, 2013)

In Wild World I was playing for months and I never thought that I would be able to make Agent S, my favorite villager, happy enough to get her picture.  I kept at it for months and the day she finally did, I was at my boyfriend's house and I, literally, squeeled that it scared everyone in the room.  I was flailing I was so excited.  Best.  Moment.  Ever.

Also on my birthday Agent S was the one to greet me and take me to the birthday party that everyone had planned for me.  She is my best friend.  :'3


----------



## AddyShmaddy (Nov 27, 2013)

I accidentally let Deirdre move while I was TTing and I tried really hard not to cry because she was the best u_u
and when villagers randomly send me letters! i dunno why but it makes me emotional lord help me
Edit: and when they threw me a birthday party!


----------



## Kip (Nov 28, 2013)

When i was young i cried cause my WW town got seeded.
Also I'd get really sad when my friends left when it got too late. The music would break my widdo heart </3

When my friends moved onto New Leaf and i was stuck with CF (after playing for 1000+ hours). That really hurts :x


Just thinking about the games make me sad. It's like memories of my past. Like ShinyYoshi said, it makes you realize that you've grown.


----------



## ShadowWolfAlpha (Nov 30, 2013)

To remember and realize that, whilst I am playing AC:NL, there are villagers still stuck in a perpetual state on AC:WW and AC:CF. They'll exist in a Limbo Trance... never to move again. I doubt any of them know me anymore. The old villagers have all moved out, and the new ones live in an overgrown village, with a large, dark, cockroach infested house in the corner. Perhaps they think it's a ghost house? Either way everyone I loved on AC:WW has gone long ago


----------



## Gummysaur (Dec 1, 2013)

When Lionel moved out, because I was so overjoyed I nearly cried. xDD

When Erik gave me a cake and K.K. Slider sang K.K. Birthday to me


----------



## mariop476 (Dec 1, 2013)

When I was really little, I accidentally deleted my town on the GCN...
I had an orange ostrich begging me not to, and I wound up hitting the wrong button.
I cried for at least two hours because I thought I'd killed them.


----------



## Maxiix (Dec 1, 2013)

Well, I used to be bullied a lot and I had no friends. I know this sounds cliche, but it was true. I really had no one to talk to. My parents were really busy, and my sister had better things to do as she told me. I had my villagers. Biskit, my best friend, I hold true to this since the last time I saw him in the original version of animal crossing for game cube. I had him. He cheered me up on those sad days. From seventh grade to freshman year I was just having a crap life. Those are the days that I really needed him most. Whenever I got home I'd turn on my game cube and talk to him all day, help him by doing favors for him. I really loved him. I actually got made fun of because I had a little picture in my binder of him as well. They called me a "f*g**t" and other sorts of obscenities saying that he was the only friend I had. Sadly, it was true... I still love him, I sent him letters all the time too. He cheered me up so much. But, I've lost him. Haven't seen him for about two years now. Though, he'll always be in my memories. :')


----------



## Scene1160 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey Max, I'll see if my brother will let Biscuit move into your town when/if he decides to leave.  ^_^


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 1, 2013)

When one of my favorite villagers move without telling me. ;-;


----------



## Maxiix (Dec 1, 2013)

Scene1160 said:


> Hey Max, I'll see if my brother will let Biscuit move into your town when/if he decides to leave.  ^_^



Haha, are you kidding me?! Seriously?! No way!! Thank you so much if you're able to! Oh my god... I'm near tears right now. You made my month. :')


----------



## beffa (Dec 1, 2013)

ac made me really emotional today

BUT NOT IN A GOOD WAY it made me so ANGRY oh my god maple asked to move FINALLY and she changed her mind in that instant!!! ARGH!!!


----------



## mariop476 (Dec 1, 2013)

Maxiix said:


> Haha, are you kidding me?! Seriously?! No way!! Thank you so much if you're able to! Oh my god... I'm near tears right now. You made my month. :')



Yeah, that's totally fine with me!
I love the guy too, but it looks like he means more to you than he does to me.  ^_^
If he wants to move out, I'll PM you.


----------



## mariop476 (Dec 1, 2013)

Uh, was he banned? ._.


----------



## chainosaur (Dec 2, 2013)

When I was a kid playing AC on the GCN, I was so upset when Kiki moved away to my friend's town. Altea just wasn't the same without her.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Dec 4, 2013)

I cried the first time a villager moved out -- Al. I didn't care for Al, and I still don't. However, I was suffering from sleep deprivation, and I felt horrible because I had put him up for adoption on Tumblr and nobody wanted to claim him. I honestly felt bad for sending him to the void, LOL. Now I can send villagers to the void without even batting an eyelash...

Another time when I had sleep deprivation, and I went to the cafe and saw Gracie. Gracie basically told me to go away. I got so upset I threw up, then I immediately fell asleep.

The moral of the story: Don't play Animal Crossing when you're sleep deprived.


----------



## UchiCherry (Dec 4, 2013)

I find the WW/CF soundtrack kind of sad, that's why I like it so much, I don't like being sad, I just like sad kinds of music

- - - Post Merge - - -

And when Cherry moved away, I went into ultra cycle mode!


----------



## Bowie (Dec 4, 2013)

If anyone ever tells you that they haven't been emotionally attached to something in Animal Crossing, they're lying through their teeth.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Dec 4, 2013)

I always have good memories of Wild World, because it was my first AC game and I loved it so much. I always have an impulse to go buy another copy, but it wouldn't be the same. I've never been so attached to a game besides WW and NL. I love the portable ones, they're the best ones.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 5, 2013)

The music made me feel sad yet happy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

In WW, that is.


----------



## M O L K O (Dec 5, 2013)

When bob left, it was TT accident and what made it worse was that he seemed sad about it too, even in his goodbye letter. I still have his pic as my flag and I dont think I could ever change it. idk its the first time I've ever got emotional over AC but I miss the cat ;A;


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm not sure my experience qualifies, but I'll share it anyway.  It is very rare that my partner and I are apart and it's painful when we are.  His family lives on the otherside of the state and he visits frequently.  When we meet in animal crossing it's like were together again and the pain disappears.


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 6, 2013)

mariop476 said:


> When I was really little, I accidentally deleted my town on the GCN...
> I had an orange ostrich begging me not to, and I wound up hitting the wrong button.
> I cried for at least two hours because I thought I'd killed them.



Oh my goodness that's really sad. I think I'd react the same way if I did that today, as an adult...

There was one fortnight when I TTed more than twice and then didn't check my town for about two consecutive days. When I booted up the game, I found out that Drake had all his stuff in boxes and was ready to move out the next day. I freaked out and quickly TTed again, forgetting that if you do that to stop someone from moving, they just disappear. So I cried I guess, haha. I had some cool furniture I'd been planning on sending him, and I really wanted him to celebrate my birthday with me next year.

Oh well. Just gonna wait until the 16-villager cycle passes and he can come home.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Dec 6, 2013)

Twisted Circuits said:


> I'm not sure my experience qualifies, but I'll share it anyway.  It is very rare that my partner and I are apart and it's painful when we are.  His family lives on the otherside of the state and he visits frequently.  When we meet in animal crossing it's like were together again and the pain disappears.



No, I understand that. My boyfriend and I are in a long distance relationship; he lives across the ocean. We started playing Animal Crossing together on the same day, when he was visiting me for the summer. Now that he's gone back home, and we won't see each other for a while, it makes me happy to be able to play with him in game.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Dec 7, 2013)

i played acnl for the first time in a long time and i went into roscoe’s house and he was sick, but when i spoke to him he WAS MORE WORRIED ABOUT WHERE I WAS. I’M GONNA CRY. DON’T WORRY ROSCOE, I’M BRINGING THE MEDICINE A.S.A.P.


----------



## Saranghae (Dec 8, 2013)

When Dora moved away in WW and Pompom moved away in NL


----------



## Coni (Dec 9, 2013)

After hating on Benedict since day 1 and trying not to be so annoyed by him because he was living in front of my city hall and I dont like birds when he moved away he wrote me the sweetest letter, he told me he will never forget our friendship and he gave me his photo (this was my first villager picture ever) 

I felt so terrible and guilty for hating on him while he thought we were best friends, I cried a moment and then I put his picture in my bedroom :c
I think I would like to have him back someday I just feel I owe him


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

The music makes me emotional. I love how sweet the villagers are, also!


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 17, 2018)

I always feel a sense of accomplishment when I can get an area of gardening done, thats about as much sentiment I feel though.

Am I heartless, probably.


----------



## CrimsonTiger (Jun 22, 2018)

When I was maybe 10 or so, I was playing city folk, and one of my favorite villagers was moving away. I got a bunch of white flowers and planted them around the villager's house, and stayed there when it was turning 6 am, and witnessed the disappearance of the house. The moment actually seemed a bit magical...


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jun 22, 2018)

I cried for days when my first town got deleted, mainly because I had lost Punchy, my favorite villager  And then a few months or so later, I was visiting a dream town just to see Punchy again- I was standing there in his house while K.K. Love Song was playing, and I realized just how much I missed him, and I started crying all over again ;~; It was a great day when I finally got him back... Punchy is really special to me :,)


----------



## deuces (Jun 22, 2018)

bro rooney and tabby left, im 16 almost, and i cried actual tears like they were both my best friends because i have hardly anyone irl and theyre just a huge part of my life so im glad i bought their amiibos to use and carry with me as a good luck charm


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 25, 2018)

Sometimes I tear up when I take the time to listen to Kapp?n?s songs. They?re really sad sometimes, especially those on the trip back to the town!


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 26, 2018)

Some of the sad things villagers say even make me emotional! Even sitting by the tree on New Leaf and hearing the credits is sad.


----------



## arturia (Jul 16, 2018)

I cried when Vic moved away. He was my first cranky and I felt really attached to him. I also teared up when I first saw the Animal Crossing track in Mario Kart because it's so beautiful and seeing all your animal friends cheer for you while you race - agh I'm still a little emotional about it.


----------



## bunnieknife (Jul 16, 2018)

i remember when i was younger and coco moved away from my acww town, i wasnt very emotional at first but then at night when i was trying to go to bed i started thinking more abt it and i cried over her moving.....i think i had a dream abt coco that night
on a more positive note, i also remember marshal being the first villager to send me a letter in my first acnl town! i was rlly excited and happy but i dont remember what the letter was abt.......


----------



## Hayleigh_1 (Jul 21, 2018)

I have had quite a few moments that have made me testy eyed or upset since I started playing animal crossing in 2005! One of the first moment that made me upset was revisiting my old wild world town! This experience was weird because me and my brother used to play but sadly he passed away and going back just brought back a lot of the memories from us two playing together, I really miss them moments.

The second reason why I got sad at animal crossing was when beau moved out of my town and oh my godddd it broke my heart! I spent ages trying to get him into my town and I missed playing a week and forgot to change the date back I loaded up my World and  he Was gone I got a lump in my throat and felt like I was going to cry  

The last was was upset and angry I worked so hard on getting all of my Jacob ladders and carnations bred and I traded with someone when I went walking through my town after the trade most of my carnations and all of my Jacobs ladders were gone! I was absolutely devastated!!


----------



## MilkHunter (Jul 21, 2018)

sitting on the town tree watching the credits roll makes me emotional


----------



## bischua (Jul 28, 2018)

That time my game card crashed down. From one day to another my town where gone away.


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 28, 2018)

MilkHunter said:


> sitting on the town tree watching the credits roll makes me emotional



This. The only other time I can think of is when K.K. appeared saying my data was corrupted in the GameCube version, and I cried (I was about 10 lol), and immediately threw my memory card in the bin. My dad insisted I tried it a second time, and lo and behold it worked perfectly.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Jul 30, 2018)

The music can really hit me with melancholy nostalgia if I'm playing it late at night, especially because I started my town during an amazing summer at an amazing time when I was younger. It reminds me of being carefree and staying up late to play it with people.


----------



## Vonny (Aug 1, 2018)

Remembering my old AC friends who I’ll never be able to contact again because the servers shut down makes me sad tbh


----------



## littleagnes (Aug 7, 2018)

over the past 3 years I've been at university at the other end of the country. My first year and a half in particular I felt very lonely and was struggling so much. I felt like animal crossing was my safety net and the love from villagers and the peaceful music made me feel so emotional lol


----------



## streetspirit (Aug 13, 2018)

Having villagers move away honestly makes me cry quite a bit. I also get teary and nostalgic sitting at my plaza tree sometimes. Maybe i'm just sensitive, I don't know.


----------



## koopasta (Aug 13, 2018)

Yeah, sitting at the tree makes me really emotional. Also, AC is where I've had really deep conversations with people that I would never have with anyone in person. Even villagers moving out can make me tear up if I really liked them.


----------



## Tri (Aug 15, 2018)

Looking at my childhood towns in GC and CF. My family played with me and it's a little unsettling to see their very real habits through virtual houses (Grandma's houses are hoarding nightmares but that may honestly be GC's fault...). My cousin's houses make me the sad in an innocence lost sort of way, he was two years younger than me but my best friend until we got older and interests just diverged. On a meta level, we had played the most after we moved far away from my parents' friends. So I read negatively into the amount of work that went into mom's home and felt irrationally guilty that she had played this with me instead of having a more exciting life...

So I suppose I'm sad about losing someone too.


----------



## Rabirin (Aug 15, 2018)

I think when Ruby moved away from my wild world town when I was little, I got really emotional about it. I can't remember if I cried or not. I just remember instantly wanting her back in my town and erasing it so I could get her back, I even made a tribute video to her.  which was so sad of me haha whoops, i was going on like i'd had my heart broken


----------



## MayorLucie (Aug 17, 2018)

Well.. I havent had anything really bad happen, but since I'm a big sap.. I sometimes think of my animal friends and can't help but get emotional.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 17, 2018)

The only time in animal crossing when I get really emotional is when I go to the plaza and sit on the town tree. Especially before my brother moved out of the town we shared since he was bored of the game since he time-travelled like years so that would mess up the dates and make me really angry. I was like eight though lol


----------



## CelestialVoid (Oct 1, 2018)

Suicidal thoughts TW:

------------------------------------------------------
Whenever I first let Katrina tell my fortune and she finished by saying "And remember that bad times are just times that are bad." This made me absolutely cry. 
It really hurt my heart to hear a NPC tell me something that I needed to hear, especially since I was having suicidal thoughts....


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 2, 2018)

I've only ever actually felt super emotional when listening to the game's music outside of the game for some reason, especially covers. However I do suppose that means the games have had an effect on me that has built up over time, like love outside of the honeymoon period


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

Well, I'm happy when playing. But emotional when:

-My first villager was adopted (the adopter wasn't very nice either, and the villager was one of my favorites).
-When a friend on here helped me get some villagers I've always been interested in when I first got into getting new villagers.
-When I was scammed on GameFAQs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CelestialVoid said:


> Suicidal thoughts TW:
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> Whenever I first let Katrina tell my fortune and she finished by saying "And remember that bad times are just times that are bad." This made me absolutely cry.
> It really hurt my heart to hear a NPC tell me something that I needed to hear, especially since I was having suicidal thoughts....



Omg this too. It wasn't the first time she said it, but I think the second. I was going through a very very rough time when mum got sick and I felt alone. I broke down shortly after seeing it.


----------



## goro (Oct 5, 2018)

i've gotten super emotional over how nice the villagers are to you in general, as i have a history with harassment and have super bad anxiety in real life. i've also gotten super excited and unbelievably happy due to getting dreamies, but i'm not sure if that counts aha


----------



## fiirefly-crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Definitely.

A year ago on my birthday nobody wished me a happy birthday and nobody spent the day with me. I sat alone in a hotel room in Berlin and played animal crossing instead. My villagers asked me what i wished for and i said "i wish for a happy life". They constantly bring it up, asking me how i'm getting on with my wish, and it always gives me this sinking feeling in the pit of my stomach. I'm aware how depressing this sounds tho.


----------



## loglady (Oct 12, 2018)

A few days ago, I was trying to get my villagers to ping me for PWPs. Maple pinged me, so then I talked to her. She told me that I was her best friend and she was very happy to have me in her life. I know it sounds kind of corny, but I think that's so cute! Maple's my fave, she's always so kind and sweet.


----------



## spunkystella (Oct 13, 2018)

I get emotional over everything in this game, mainly because i've been playing it for years. It reminds me of this one summer, 2013 or 2014 maybe, when I was a little child and I'd wake up, play AC all day and go to sleep. I didn't care about making my town pretty or anything, I just had my own little world with the characters. I'd write letters to them all the time and everything. They've always been my little friends.
Whenever a dreamie or a really loved villager moves out, I get emotional.
I cried the other night when I reset my town and found a good one and the game card ejected. While I was on a call with someone. I legit cried.
When I accidentally reset my town once I was probably around 10 or 11, I cried and was so upset for so long. Ah, the memories.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Oct 14, 2018)

I haven't gotten emotional or anything whilst playing


----------



## Reckoner (Oct 19, 2018)

yes. VERY. i cry over treasured villagers moving, and it is real tears. i dont exactly have any real friends or people who believe in me, and even if it's just a a game, it's nice to have at least someone trust you and think you are doing great.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Oct 19, 2018)

Aside from my favourite villager leaving, I sometimes cry at the trailers since I love AC so much lol

But the one biggest emotional moment was when my friends and I first unlocked the island in June 2013 and we were having lunch. It was out last few weeks of high school back then and we would all be going our separate ways and all of us kind of knew our friendship couldn't withstand distance (and for the most part it didn't). I just kind of shoved my feelings ar

One one of the last days, we encountered one of the songs Kapp'n sang was "This ain't goodbye, I will see you again. That's how it goes whene'er yer my friend" and I just balled my eyes out in the middle of the cafeteria lol
I also cried back then at the 7pm rain song.


----------



## wALEX (Oct 24, 2018)

Yes, i hate tom nook ahahahha <3 this is a real emotion.. ahahah


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 24, 2018)

I just get angry at brats on acnl because they like being rude for no reason to ppl and few people stolen my flowers in my very first town.


----------



## princepoke (Oct 25, 2018)

im not really the cry-emotional type, but i stopped playing ac for a good few months to abyr i think when bruce left my town cause i was devastated gjfjd

i also get rlly guilty abt trying to kick villagers out or denying the requests of villagers im trying to kick out CAUSE I FEEL SO BAD and they always sound so dejected when u deny em requests which. cnzjcjzjbc


----------



## Marte (Oct 25, 2018)

wALEX said:


> Yes, i hate tom nook ahahahha <3 this is a real emotion.. ahahah



This is the best comment I have ever seen, hahahahah

YES. Animal Crossing have made me emotional many times. Usually the good type of emotion, and I often get them when I'm only walking around in town fishing. Makes me feel so grateful for this game, and it makes me emotional 
I also get sad if for example a villager moves out without me knowing. BUT Animal Crossing Switch not being announced on E3 was the saddest moment in ac history for me, hehe


----------



## Mayor of Parker (Oct 25, 2018)

I get really sad when: 1. My flower Hybrids die. (Especially now as I am manual watering for flower furniture- got 50 weeds for me to pull?). A villager leaves (so far these last 2 years I have kept all my villagers as I couldn't handle it when I played City Folk in the past). 3. When My nephew complained that I was too addicted to City Folk! My friend 3DS code is: 0490-8856-2745  Please come play ACNL with me or teach me how to trade - I have 3 gold houses full of stuff to trade (Sci-Fi/Fairy Tale/Rustic)!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 25, 2018)

I feel like I posted this somewhere already but I don't remember where.
When Pate moved out of my first New Leaf town, I cried. I was new to the series and got attached to almost all of my villagers. Since then, I haven't had anymore accidents... in New Leaf, at least. I got City Folk while taking a break from New Leaf and made a promise to myself that I wouldn't get attached to anyone in the City Folk town. (Playing Happy Home Designer before City Folk helped make this work.) I lost a couple villagers I liked in that town, but I didn't cry about any of them.
One December, I got very sick. I decided to play City Folk on New Year's Eve even though I wasn't better yet. To my surprise, Pate had moved in. I pretended Pate came to cheer me up and that made me really happy. Months later, I lost Pate again but I didn't cry.

If I were to have move out accidents in either of my two New Leaf towns right now, I would probably still get upset. Thankfully, I have learned how to be 100% sure if a villager is moving or not, so it's not going to happen again. As for City Folk, I don't really care who leaves.

Also, a lot of the hourly music in New Leaf feels a bit nostalgic to me now. It's been 5 years since I got my first town and I took a very long break (a few years worth) at one point, so that could explain why.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2018)

Uh...yeah.  I had Julian as my first random move-in in Canaan and he lived there for two years.  He was my favorite villager before I discovered Marshal and I was completely devastated when he moved out without warning.  I had actual tears in my eyes when I discovered him in boxes.  I legit built that unicorn a memorial where his house was.  You can imagine my happiness when I got his amiibo card in a random pack sometime after the update came out.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 25, 2018)

I was really young when Spork left town unannounced in cf and ..... I cried. Hard.


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 2, 2019)

Yes, it has.

I time traveled too far in time. So, unfortunately, one of my dreamies, Teddy, moved out without me knowing. I couldn't even meet him in boxes. I was feeling really sad and stopped playing. I woke up at 1AM and felt bored, so i played Animal Crossing. I walked around the town, and came upon Teddy's old house spot. With the music playing and the empty spot, i couldn't help but shed a few tears.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 2, 2019)

Not necessarily, but I've been sad when I've had certain villagers move.

It's mostly the feeling of annoyance when I've had items and landscaping plotted over.

One time I earned a ton of bells in City Folk for the projects, only for them to be wasted since you only do them once at a time.


----------



## f l a s h (Jan 2, 2019)

I opened up my old town from 2014 and got really nostalgic, I miss those times


----------



## lowaltitude (Jan 2, 2019)

The first time I took Kapp'n's boat to the island I cried, ngl. I was so caught off guard by his little song & it was so beautiful to experience for the first time! The song on the way back was about the castaways, and I absolutely loved it. 
Nowadays I skip his songs bc they've become very repetitive, but I'll always remember the first one


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 2, 2019)

When I play the musicbox made with lullaby, it makes me get weirdly serene. Like isolated, like the snowflake at 5 in the morning, like as though I'm transparent and sad. It is because one post I saw years back. It was WW board, I think, and someone was saying in there,

_I'm lonely. I want to see someone. I haven't seen anyone for so long._

The section looked quietness for long at the time - due to NL being released.
I was sure, that I will be the very last one in NL section.
Now I don't exactly think that way, but since I saw the post, musicbox lullaby always makes me remind of that feeling.


----------



## carackobama (Jan 2, 2019)

This summer I started playing ACNL for the first time as I?ve always loved the series since a young age, and I wanted to get back into it as a way of helping my anxiety and just generally as something to keep me going. Moving in and seeing my first ever (and favourite) villager Tangy was in my town again, over 10 years later, really warmed my heart and felt really special <3


----------



## AvalonRitz (Jan 10, 2019)

When I was 11 I was diagnosed with cancer (cancer free 11 years now), I was in and out of the hospital and was gifted a Nintendo DS lite and Animal Crossing Wild World. This world transported me away from the pain I was feeling everyday. It made me smile, I made connections with the villagers and I kept my town beautiful. It got me through a lot of tough times and I still enjoy it 11 years later. 

My most emotional moment was by far when Derwin, my favorite, decided to finally move after I had begged and begged him not to go. He gave me his photo and I always kept it on the dresser.

Such a wholesome game.


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jan 12, 2019)

AvalonRitz said:


> When I was 11 I was diagnosed with cancer (cancer free 11 years now), I was in and out of the hospital and was gifted a Nintendo DS lite and Animal Crossing Wild World. This world transported me away from the pain I was feeling everyday. It made me smile, I made connections with the villagers and I kept my town beautiful. It got me through a lot of tough times and I still enjoy it 11 years later.
> 
> My most emotional moment was by far when Derwin, my favorite, decided to finally move after I had begged and begged him not to go. He gave me his photo and I always kept it on the dresser.
> 
> Such a wholesome game.



Congratulations on beating cancer!


----------



## Cou (Jan 15, 2019)

ahhh yeah .. thinking about it makes me want to cry  but i had my file of 4 years corrupt on me  on my birthday  i was really bummed out because it was years of hard work and it just had all the fun i had // all the things i traded with people from the beginning and my badges and i actually completed my museum etc etc. i almost wanted to give up on playing it again completely but at the same time ac has always been so relaxing and freeing for me ? so now i?m just playing my game without trying too hard to get back what i?ve lost, and honestly. i love it so much just the same


----------



## Millefeui (Jan 17, 2019)

When I first played Super Smash Bros. for Wii U, and I played in one of the two Animal Crossing stages, and it was playing the Outdoors at 7 P.M. track, it was hard for me to hold the tears. The nostalgia hit me so hard.


----------



## thepinkppg (Jan 19, 2019)

i havent been very emotional in a sad way, so to say, but i most definitely HAVE been emotional in an angry way. maybe angry isnt the right word but definitely inconvenienced and annoyed with a villager, i wont name names (******). so when i was trying to get shep into my town i tried everything i could to get a villager to move out of my town so i could move shep in, which was in my sisters town. when i started the game and isabelle so adorably let me know i had a new villager in my town i was SO excited to have shep move in. i play the game and....well, it was obviously NOT shep. so ive always been really bitter towards ****** since they ALSO moved in on the top half of my town (which i had successfully, so far, had all my villagers in the bottom half of my town). now anytime i see them walking around i wont talk to them. but in my opinion, its what makes the game really fun. theyre like the neighnor i want to move so bad cause they annoy me but id be bored if they moved out. maybe we have a love-hate relationship.


----------



## carackobama (Jan 20, 2019)

I actually got really emotional playing New Leaf last night - I’ve been struggling with really awful health issues for the past year and for the last two months I’ve been on bed rest. A while ago I made a wish on the game that I want to recover, which is something I’ve been working hard on doing. Last night Julian asked me how my wish was going and when I told him good, he said that while it all came from me he was always there to help. It was exactly what I needed to hear and made me a little teary-eyed tbh <3 bless this series


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Feb 8, 2019)

I got Wild World on it's EU launch day, in the aftermath of my dad recovering from a very serious condition, and I was suffering from PTSD relating to it as well as other mental illnesses. I couldn't sleep at night because I'd have nightmares, or be too terrified that I'd wake up to him being ill again, so I had a bad habit of trying not to sleep. I'd play Wild World into the early hours of the morning. The music was so relaxing, and there were always NPCs to talk to or something to do that worked as a great distraction despite the fact in the real world I'd become quite isolated and withdrawn.

New Leaf, I got in a summer where a lot of good-crazy things happened. It was a treat for passing college and getting into university, and something to keep me occupied while I recovered from a very important surgery I was having a week later. My friends and I went to the game store in a group of 8 and each bought a copy, sat in the living room of my apartment and we all started it up together. It was special, because I was moving away from them in a couple of months and it was a way we could all hang out despite living 2-3 hours apart.

Wild World hurts too much to play now, because I associate it with a dark period of my life. New Leaf sometimes, if I'm playing late at night in the summer, gives me a pang of sadness because I don't talk to any of those friends any more; things happened and we drifted. The orchard in my town is made of all the fruits we gave each other and I have all the decorations we traded. I still love it though, because it's a relic of that wonderful summer.


----------



## Keystone (Feb 12, 2019)

Sometimes when I?m really relaxed and having a good day and I hear that peaceful music, it causes a flood of happiness. Sometimes it just feels so pure and always gives a good time, animal crossing really can be like an escape sometime


----------



## yurimei (Feb 18, 2019)

the thought of ever losing merengue makes me cry


----------



## auroral (Feb 23, 2019)

Absolutely. I mean, I'm a very emotional person to start with, but this game series has DEF made me feel the feels before, both the highs and the lows. I think some of my _best _moments would include that really crappy birthday I had, where after the birthday party my villagers threw me, I went to work at the cafe, and Zucker - my only missing dreamy at the time - came in for a drink! I didn't get him to move in until... literally the end of last year, but that was still a really happy moment for me. I felt like he'd come to town just to see me on my birthday. Another just... overall high would have to be every saturday night, back on the GC version, when I as a young lil kid would excitedly visit my town at exactly 8 pm so I could listen to KK slider sing to me live. I've always liked the live versions of his songs better than the CD versions, and I'd just chill out and watch the credits as he sang to me in that sweet sweet voice. I still really love visiting him, but it felt even more special in my childhood.

I guess as for lows... ofc whenever a beloved villager's moved out, I've always gotten really upset... But on a different note, I think one of the things that's made me the MOST emotional is just... my own insecurities with my town. I often feel like I'm not a 'good' animal crossing player, because I'm constantly comparing my town and houses to those I see online that i think are better. For a while, nearly every month I'd have to completely redo the landscaping in my town, because I'd have panic attacks just thinking about how ugly it all was. I'd like to say that I'm past that, but I'm not actually sure if I am! Still, though, my town is currently closer than ever before to being complete, so I hope that counts for something and that I'll still feel just as satisfied in the months to come with what I've chosen to do as I feel now.


----------



## ivanfox13 (Nov 24, 2019)

I play Animal because it does the exact opposite for me. Like most people i have depression and anxiety and i play it to turn my brain off and just sort of drift away for a bit. The lack of plot and the daily tasks are nice to focus on when you are stressed and just want to relax.


----------

